# Riding 8/29?



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone considering it? I was talking to the guys at my LBS about it. If the office is closed I might be able to, just wondering how bad the roads might be, debris wise. Probably best not to, or to be very very careful.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably not the greatest idea. Went out for a bagel this morning, it was still raining heavily and a lot of roads were closed due to flooding. Then it cleared up a bit and it did cross my mind but the wind has now kicked up and started to drizzle. I bagged on the idea. I did get a ride in yesterday moring though, in what had to be the most humid conditions I've ever experienced. I was soaked. It really wouldn't have mattered if I did get rained on other that the bike getting dirty.

Oops just saw that you're talking about tomorrow. I don't see why not if your area didn't get hit too hard. Weather supposed to be nice. If my office is closed I'll probably go. There will probably be a lot of crap on the road so be ready for the possibility of a flat.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Yep! Thinking of hitting Route 9W tomorrow... We need more road conditions report...


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea thinking about riding around Montclair,upper Montclair,Glenn Ridge and the local area.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

see: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...ng-long-valley-schooleys-mountain-259831.html


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*there's a lot of debris out there*



NJBiker72 said:


> Anyone considering it? I was talking to the guys at my LBS about it. If the office is closed I might be able to, just wondering how bad the roads might be, debris wise. Probably best not to, or to be very very careful.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think I'll wait for for stuff to get cleared and flooding to reside. The roads took a beating from Irene


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

I am planning on riding this afternoon, but it is going to be hard to find a route the is not flooded at some point. Rockaway river is all over my routes and I am sure many of the roads will be closed, Denville and Boonton got hit pretty bad.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Im off riding on route 9W in the next 40 minutes..Ill report the conditions.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Give us a report. Everything is closed around here.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I decided not to ride this morning. Figured there'd be a lot of debris. Guy I normally ride with did go out and he said a downed tree and utility pole closed Campgaw Rd in Mahwah.
Did anyone hear that part of 287 north collapsed over the Rockaway River in Boonton?


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Just got back from route 9W an hour ago. Traffic was lite, lot of road debris going north, branches, tree trunks and mud. Entering Rockland county was clean down the hill all the way to 9W Market..... Seems that Jersey didn't clean the north side. Coming back South 9W was as usual, small debris.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Rt 287 north in Boonton is closed. Still trying to figure out a way home.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

NYC_CAAD said:


> Just got back from route 9W an hour ago. Traffic was lite, lot of road debris going north, branches, tree trunks and mud. Entering Rockland county was clean down the hill all the way to 9W Market..... Seems that Jersey didn't clean the north side. Coming back South 9W was as usual, small debris.


Thanks for the update. I am off tomorrow and thinking of riding on 9W but not sure if will be worth risking a cut tire. I will update if I go.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Swamp in Long Hill / Harding is under water.
Hardscrabble Rd, Mendham has a tree down.
Tempe Wick, Mendham has a tree down near the bridge but the bridge looks to be okay.
Tempe Wick after Corey/Cherry Ln has a tree down and was closed last night.


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

ridingred said:


> Did anyone hear that part of 287 north collapsed over the Rockaway River in Boonton?


That is about 5 miles from my house, here is the link to the pictures... I did not get a ride in yesterday, cleaned up the yard instead. I will be riding today after work...
Part of 287 North collapses after Hurricane Irene | NJ.com


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> Great Swamp in Long Hill / Harding is under water.
> Hardscrabble Rd, Mendham has a tree down.
> Tempe Wick, Mendham has a tree down near the bridge but the bridge looks to be okay.
> Tempe Wick after Corey/Cherry Ln has a tree down and was closed last night.


You happen to know if Lewis-Morris and Jockey Hollow parks are open?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Nielly said:


> You happen to know if Lewis-Morris and Jockey Hollow parks are open?


Not sure - I believe a few have been through there, but as I am not an off-roader I cannot speak from any personal experience. I'm betting there is a lot of blowdown and mud so stay safe if you head out there.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I wanted to get in a couple hours riding last night and thought I might skirt around the Great Swamp and then nip up to Jockey Hollow for some hills. In the end, so many of the backroads were closed, mostly by downed wires, that I had to improvise a ride consisting of main roads around Harding and Chatham Townships (e.g. Southern Blvd. to Fairmount, etc.). Got in 30 mi. but less hills than I had hoped. Didn't find road debris to be a major problem.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I rode up to Nyack and back from Jersey City today. From Hoboken to GWB no problems. Henry Hudson dr. aka River rd was closed off by GWB. After getting on 9W after Hudson terrace there is some debris until it becomes a single lane. Left of the shoulder is in good shape up to Piermont with few sections of falling branches. I had to jump on road in few sections but nothing major. South bound was in much better shape but I still had to stay on the left of the shoulder.Right of the shoulder both directions were full of small branches and twigs all over. Unfortunately I got a cut on my rear tire that has <200 miles. It looks ridable but going to boot it. I was surprised to see so many riders today.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> Not sure - I believe a few have been through there, but as I am not an off-roader I cannot speak from any personal experience. I'm betting there is a lot of blowdown and mud so stay safe if you head out there.


An update from tonights ride. By the way, I was refering to a road ride not offroad. My loop goes up through Lewis-Morris then through Jockey Hollow over to Tempe Wick. Rt 24 was closed at Washington Valley road so I got to share the skinny and wet Washington valley section with all of the cars following the detour. But the cars were pretty well behaved. Lewis-Morris was closed but I ducked under the chain. The road through was fine, it looks like they had been cleaining it up. Jockey Hollow was open to my surprise and in real good shape. Tempe Wick was closed on the Menham side but was open from Jockey Hollow down to Rt 202. It was nice not having any cars to worry about. Glen Alpin was good. There was a major blockage at the bottom of Village Rd just below Pleasant Valley. I re-routed to Miller which also had lines down but was able to walk around it on the side of the road. The rest of the ride was great. Weather was perfect and there were quite a few riders out.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

^ My apologies. I figured off road since so many ride mtb through Lewis Morris. Tempe Wick going into Mendham is closed due to a downed tree just before the bridge.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> ^ My apologies. I figured off road since so many ride mtb through Lewis Morris. Tempe Wick going into Mendham is closed due to a downed tree just before the bridge.


No apology needed, just a point of clarification. BTW, they have opened one north-bound lane on Rt 287. It's still going to be a mess for a while but things are starting to look better.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, heard that too. Also got this:



> Lewis Morris is closed until this weekend due to Hurricane damage (per county parks). In the meantime, please reach out to the local JORBA reps and volunteer with trail maintenance.


I've also heard that Jockey Hollow is a mess.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

A quick 8/31 update: Tempe Wick is now open, at least the part from 202 to Corey Lane. Took a loop in Jockey Hollow, going clockwise from the Tempe Wick end. There is a barrier across the road due to a couple trees down, but a cyclist can get by. Lots of small debris (twigs, etc.) on the first half of the loop, second half is much clearer. After JH, I went over to Hardscrabble via Corey: at two spots there are trees across Hardscrabble, but I managed to squeeze by. Otherwise about the same as usual. From the base of Hardscrabble I went CCW around the swamp via Maple/Long Hill/Fairmount/Southern Blvd. Still a couple places closed to traffic on Long Hill due to trees; again, a cyclist can get by. 

Didn't try to go through the swamp on New Vernon/Long Hill - heard it was still flooded. Anyone know?


----------

